

Show HN: My weekend project - Tool to manage all your social network settings - benjlang
http://blisscontrol.com/

======
tommi
I like the UI but "Tool to manage" is bit far fetching for displaying links.

~~~
benjlang
Totally understandable but the people who have been using this service say
that it's been extremely useful and that it solves a need for them. That's
essentially our goal.

~~~
tommi
Good goal and didn't mean to undermine the usefulness.

~~~
benjlang
Thanks, no problem at all.

------
dmils4
I think it's useful - all of these sites fall into the social networking
space, but they all have different ways of changing these things (and every
site is changing them, at that).

Next logical step is tapping into API's for settings API's have control over
so you can streamline the settings update (obviously that will never be
completely possible for usernames/passwords etc - but the more social apps and
customizable settings out there the more of a pain point that will become).

------
bobzimuta
Invalid option / site selection ends up with 'undefined in undefined'
<http://i.imgur.com/1INkZ.png>

I did it just to see if Pinterest had a 'change design' option.

~~~
altryne1
strange, firefox has problems with innerText Fixed now, thanx for feedback

------
pixelcort
It would be nice if these combinations had permalinks so they were
bookmarkable. This way, if the service providers' change their underlying
URLs, this site's permalinks could still be useful.

------
cad
What do you have at the back-end?

~~~
altryne1
nothing :) 100% client side

~~~
dwwoelfel
This definitely has a backend. Something has to serve up the page.

~~~
altryne1
yeah, apache But I'm pretty sure he mean what server side code we have there,
and there isn't any

------
itsprofitbaron
Just a nit-pick but soon as I load the page I see the twitter icon with
"Facebook" underneath it - <http://i.imgur.com/tFBOe.jpg>

Other than that, I like the implementation of it :)

~~~
altryne1
Fixed, and thanx :)

------
ryen
Wow pretty slick. Add more options to intuitively control all the FB privacy
settings (I only see a few basics covered here) and I think this can really
gain some traction.

------
icode
My experience:

1) I click on "change profile picture" 2) I hover the options - that breaks
the layout 3) I choose "change bio" 4) Im back at "change profile picture"

~~~
altryne1
Which browser and OS?

~~~
icode
firefox nightly on debian

~~~
altryne1
dunno about layout, but the choices should work now, can you please try and
lemme know?

~~~
icode
yes, the choices work now.

------
altryne1
Was very fun working on it! If you guys have suggestions or questions you can
find me (@altryne) or Ben (@benln) on twitter :)

------
nyellin
Very cool, but the UI is a tad confusing. Perhaps make _Pick to choose_ a
little darker.

~~~
benjlang
Great idea, thanks!

------
czzarr
pretty useful tool, I like the idea and implementation a lot!

Weird behavior I found on mac os x/chrome 17: the arrows inside the squares
dont do anything (not sure they're supposed to but in that case i'd just get
rid of them)

~~~
altryne1
Yeah a last minute bug that slipped by, fixed now :)

